
Nautilus 100 – Royal Navy unveils radical new submarine concepts - T-A
http://www.uknest.org/naval-programmes/concept-fleet/nautilus/
======
chrisbennet
_”In battle situations where high speed was necessary, the mothership would be
powered for short bursts by a Casimir1 force battery using zero point energy
to produce enormous power.“_

Hmm, OK...

